# DIY CO2 with gas cylinder



## karideskisehir (Mar 17, 2012)

Materials:

1 small gas cylinder ( I used resistant for 25 Bar pressure. ) 
1 and half glass of sugar.
2 teaspoon of dry yeast
2 litres of watter.
pipe 
make up cotton for dıy diffuser.











the system remains active abouth 2 months. I open the system only when the aquarium lights active.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## karideskisehir (Mar 17, 2012)

I am thinking share the system's video 2 or 3 days later.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

ok small question ?? whats your "tank" made out of ? aren't you concerned about corrosion? i like the idea. I'd just be a little worried about the corrosion to the metal cylinder.


----------

